

Ask HN: review our new thing! - adw
http://sto.cx

======
mortenjorck
Looking good. A couple of UI suggestions:

\- Look into making the percentage editable after you've added it to your
portfolio. Ideally you shouldn't have to delete and re-enter to change that.

\- If the Timetric API allows you to theme the graph to light-on-dark, it
would look a lot more at-home with the rest of the site.

\- If I'm not logged in, where are my temporary portfolios? I tried to name
two of them "test" in a row and was informed there was already one by that
name, but there appears to be nowhere to access these. I'd suggest simply not
prompting unauthenticated users to name portfolios at all until they log in.

~~~
adw
Thanks for this! The last thing you point out is a really good catch.

------
JoshTriplett
I went to all the trouble of creating an interesting test portfolio before
finally getting told that this tool proves useless to me because it uses
Flash. Please at least say up front that you require Flash, so I don't waste
my time. Better yet, just like you created an impressive interface for
_creating_ a portfolio using only HTML, please consider making an impressive
interface for _viewing_ a portfolio using only HTML.

~~~
prodigal_erik
> impressive interface for creating a portfolio using only HTML

They didn't do that either. "Sorry, Stocx requires your browser to support
javascript". It's not hard to make two text fields and a submit button work,
and that should have been revision one.

~~~
JoshTriplett
While I do tend to believe AJAX sites should try to work in browsers that only
do HTML, I wouldn't put that anywhere near on the level of "don't require
Flash". Almost any modern browser, including FOSS browsers, supports
JavaScript and AJAX. That just leaves out text-mode browsers and paranoid
NoScript users. :) Requiring Flash, on the other hand, leaves out people like
me who refuse the proprietary Flash plugin, as well as many users on
smartphones and other platforms that don't have Flash plugins.

------
ryanjmo
So, my first reaction, is I wouldn't use it, but I don't own stocks so that is
not a surprise. My second reaction is who would use it and I get stuck there
too.

The front page is not that valuable, because it is relatively easy to add up
to 100. The second page where it aggregates the portfolio into one graph seems
useful, but in order for a user to actually use that page, they would have to
commit to a portfolio on the front page. This confusing me because I thought
the whole point was to get information while you were building portfolios.

You should consider moving that graph of the combined portfolios to the front
page under where you enter the stocks. This way when people are adding and
subtracting stocks they can actually see what impact it has on the aggregate
and then maybe your site can be useful for that.

Overall, I am instinctually concerned about your site because it seems like
you have put a lot of time and effort into something that doesn't do much,
which is exactly the opposite of what you want to do with a start up.
Generally you want to put very little effort into a site that does a lot!

~~~
adw
Actually, this didn't take too long to build on top of our platform, which we
built for Timetric (<http://timetric.com/>) - that's where the vast majority
of our effort has gone.

------
icey
I couldn't enter the stock symbol for Sirius XM - SIRI.

When I got to the R it seemed like it would autocomplete to a random stock.

FF 3.5.8, Win XP

~~~
adw
Thanks for checking it out. Sirius isn't an S+P 500 stock (we started it with
a pretty restricted universe of equities, the S+P 500 from the US and the FTSE
350), but we'll see if we can get the autocomplete to behave a bit better;
it's pulling the top element off the list when the autocomplete closes.

------
csomar
Here's my portfolio

50% Google

15% Nasdaq

53% Microsoft

After 4 Years I finished with 14% increasing, going through picks of 60% and
loses of %37.

Good app and a very useful one. I don't invest, but I like stats and to play
with numbers.

The leaderboard is also useful to know combination that are successful.

Just one notice: The %number are always in Red, make them in green when
there's a win and Red when there's a loss

~~~
nazgulnarsil
uh....118%?

~~~
mgrouchy
I think he meant 35, not 53

~~~
csomar
yes, but i don't have the edit button right now

------
daok
1) At first, the Clear Button is at right and the Create is at left. When you
click "Create" you have a popup. The cancel is at left and the Create is at
right. You should try to put all your creation button at the same position...
all right or all left and not changing them because it's confuse and error
prone.

2) Font is very weird here : <http://goo.gl/wFyS>

------
tome
The .cx TLD has negative connotations for me. I don't know if this will be a
relevant issue for your intended audience.

~~~
mortenjorck
As long as you have no animal references in the domain name, I think you're
fine.

------
wildsalmon
Here ya go
[http://opinbot.com/reviews/show/agdvcGluYm90chwLEhVyZXZpZXdz...](http://opinbot.com/reviews/show/agdvcGluYm90chwLEhVyZXZpZXdzX3Jldmlld3JlcXVlc3QY_VUM)

~~~
adw
Thanks!

(We wanted a short URL for Twitter, which straight away sends you off into the
land of weird country-code domains...)

------
petervandijck
Cool url. Loads slowly. Visually a little too shiny for my taste (can we bury
the wet look already?). I'm not target audience so I didn't really know what
it would be useful for.

------
JoshTriplett
Minor bug report: you can add the same stock twice, and it gets two separate
entries rather than adding to the same entry.

~~~
tow21
Thanks - yes, this is an error. We'll fix it shortly!

------
chaosmachine
I typed in TM, but didn't get Toyota.

~~~
Maciek416
Similar over here: tried "IVV" but didn't get the ETF I expected

~~~
adw
At the moment we're only doing FTSE 350 (London) and S+P 500 (US); we'll be
adding more stocks, instruments and ETFs soon. What ones would you all be most
interested in?

~~~
Femur
In addition to ETFs, I would also like to be able to add mutual funds.
Specifically, those offered by Vanguard.

------
djb_hackernews
FF 3.5.8 Win7, can't add anything. Enter ticker, percent, click plus sign,
nothing.

~~~
adw
We think that's because you managed to beat the autocomplete :) Try again now?

